# Just By Chance



## Shavings (4 September 2018)

so i am looking to trace a person not a horse!!

she is Miss Rachel L Ellor

was living in the Lancs area in 2009

she is my new geldings breeder, and the last registered keeper (other owners never updated the passport) 

on a quick Facebook search has brought no luck!

chaps can not give me what ever contact details they may or may not have for her as its data protections

she may have even got married and have a different sure name

i just want her to know he has a lovely home really

any one know who she may be? or how i may find her??


----------



## sunnyone (4 September 2018)

Google + just gave me a Rachel Ellor who is a manager at ABM (Lancashire) Ltd.  The company is in Rochdale. Could be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 September 2018)

could you send a letter with your info on and ask chaps to forward to her. enclose a sae so it would be no expense to them.


----------

